
Comparing Google Vision, Microsoft Cognitive, Amazon Rekognition and Clarifai - stachenfeld
http://blog.filestack.com/thoughts-and-knowledge/comparing-google-vision-microsoft-cognitive-amazon-rekognition-clarifai/
======
ferrantim
Do msft, amazon or clarifai support video like Google just announced last
week?

~~~
pretzer
Yes: [https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-
us/computer-...](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/computer-
vision-api)

